# 24 port Cat6 wall mount patch panel



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just did one! Funny you mention that. Used 3/8" rod nuts as spacers and ran a long screw in opposing corners. 

The right answer would be to get a little 1U rack. What do they cost? 20 bucks?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Look for a hinged 2u wall mount bracket, that's typically what I install.

You won't be able to use the cable management bar (if you have one) and if you can, put the hinge on the left side. That way your not blocking yourself when terminating.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I've done like 6 in the past five months and only have 2 pictures, one is not that great, 2nd a little better (temp location)


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

sarness said:


> I've done like 6 in the past five months and only have 2 pictures, one is not that great, 2nd a little better (temp location)


Who makes that model? Thanks


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Who makes that model? Thanks


It's from Leviton 49251-W62 I believe, I think I installed a tripp-lite version some time ago too. I prefer a 2u over a 1u, more stable and expansion room.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just installed a couple of 2RU in a UPS room last week, they were Dynamix I think and they had a hinge so you only needed to undo one side of the cage nuts to add more at a later date.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I'm looking for suggestions on units you have used, installed, etc... and prefer. It needs to be wall mounted as the data room has no racks.
> 
> Any help is appreciated :thumbsup:


APC would have to be the nicest stuff to work with IMO.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I always tended to get most of my miscellaneous stuff from Cables To Go. Price is right, never really had a quality issue, and you can get it tomorrow.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I always tended to get most of my miscellaneous stuff from Cables To Go. Price is right, never really had a quality issue, and you can get it tomorrow.


That would be awesome, we have to plan waaaay ahead of our larger jobs, I bet you have never heard "Theres no more Cat6A in the country at the moment" from your supplier, one of our telco closets ended up looking like an abortion because they could only supply us Plenum rated 6a which is white compared to gray and we kept pulling till we got it so didnt have a chance to make sure we pulled 1 -24 all in one colour etc etc.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Allentel, ICC, Leviton all make those small brackets, up to at least 4U I believe.
http://www.allentel.com/page32.html
http://www.icc.com/products/category/86-ez-fold-wall-mount-brackets.aspx
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/SectionDisplay.jsp?section=39112&minisite=10251


----------

